# Esquema de sintoamplificador Sansui R30 R50 R70



## orodigital (Oct 27, 2009)

Hola a todos, tengo un sintoamplificador Sansui r50 año 79 salida par complementario 50 watts rms por canal. el problema es el siguiente se me quemo hace unos años y lo tengo con un amigo que me lo va a arreglar pero necesitamos el esquema del circuito con algunos valores de los componentes. La salida esta frita y no se que mas porque cuando se quemo me volo 2 super tweters leea 2001. bueno desde ya muchas gracias.-


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 30, 2009)

hola orodigital, se quemaron las dos salidas o solo una.


----------



## orodigital (Oct 31, 2009)

jorge morales dijo:


> hola orodigital, se quemaron las dos salidas o solo una.



  Empezo quemandose una y al tiempo cuando pase el equipo de un lugar frio (en invierno) por la condensacion de humedad , me parece , se quemo  la otra salida.-


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 31, 2009)

hola orodigital, la otra salida que mencionas, esta muy dañada, para no poder reconoer los componentes.


----------



## orodigital (Oct 31, 2009)

De principio te agradesco la atensión Jorge, los componentes en algunos casos se ven como los transistores de salida pero fue reparado anteriormente con componentes remplazo, como el caso de resistencias y excitadores ,ahora queriamos tener bien los componentes para armarlo bien y los valores, es lo que dice mi amigo
      Sirve el diagrama del A80? aunque algunos dicen que no. Gracias.-


----------



## Cacho (Nov 1, 2009)

Hola OD

Mirá, a juzgar por el año y la potencia, la salida apostaría a que es cuasicomplementaria y a que la hacían con el viejo y glorioso (eterno ya) 2N3055. En caso de ser complementaria, diría que usa los 3055 y su complementario, el MJ2955.

Salvo los de salida (si son los que digo), no te aconsejo tratar de conseguir exactamente los mismos transistores que se usaban en aquel modelo, porque en general no se deben seguir fabricando. 
Si los conseguís va a ser en alguno de esos lugares medio especializados que te los van a cobrar lo que quieran o en algún lugar de esos donde estaban en el fondo de un cajón, después de mucho revolver para encontrarlos.

Por lo demás, no creo que sea un diseño muy complejo. Fijate si no se puede entender analizándolo un rato, que seguramente te ahorrás la búsqueda del esquemático este.

Saludos


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 1, 2009)

OroDigital,pacientemente podrias buscar el simil de tu sist.en la sgte.pag.la cual contiene Man.de Svcio.de sist.audio ''Sansui''(son varios...20 aprox.): http://marekspage.sslpowered.com/hifi-museum.com/lib/lib_fs.htm


----------



## orodigital (Nov 2, 2009)

Hola Cacho, los transistores de salida son tipo tip , y tengo la buena noticia, que despues de buscar 3 años el diagrama, lo consegui en http://www.hifiengine.com/manuals.shtml excelente!! Esta el esquema y todos los componentes con sus valores. ahora queda revivirlo. Los transistores que indican son los
 2sc2577
 2sc2579
 2sa1102 
2sa1104 
sin saber cual es cual pero ya me informaciónrmara gente amiga que esta mas canchera en el oficio.
 Gracias Barry y gracias Jorge por el interes, cualquier cosa los tendre informaciónrmados.-


----------



## Cacho (Nov 2, 2009)

Mirá vos cómo los hacían en Japón hace 30 años...

Los 2SC257X son NPN y los 2SA110X son PNP (alldatasheet.com lo dice). 
Si no conseguís esos, el par TIP35C/36C debe ser un muy buen reemplazo. Los TIP (el encamsulado ese se llama TO3P) soportan más corriente y tienen mayor disipación, pero soportan 100Vce contra 120V que pueden manejar algunos de esos que posteaste. No creo que estés ni cerca de esas tensiones, asíq ue deberían andar perfecto.
Y tienen la misma distribución de patas.

Y cuando dijiste los modelos de los transistores... ¡Qué tarado!, me dije, ¡si es japonés y yo sugiriendo que usaba transistores con nomenclatura yanqui! .

Saludos


----------



## orodigital (Nov 2, 2009)

Claro Cacho, así es son npn y pnp y haciendo unas mediciones están en el orden de los 90V. Me dijeron que los excitadores son difíciles de conseguir.


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 2, 2009)

hola orodigital, los excitadores originales tal vez sean los que se te dificulten, pero puedes sustituirlos por otros de similares caracteristicas, respetendo sus voltajes, coorriente, ganacia hfe, suerte.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 3, 2009)

Hola OD.



orodigital dijo:


> ...haciendo unas mediciones están en el orden de los 90V.


¿90V? Si es de 50W en 8 Ohm debería andar alrededor de los +-30V. Si fuera una fuente simple, rondaría los 60V.
Como sea, si son 60V o 90V, los TIP35C y 36C te pueden servir muy bien.



orodigital dijo:


> Me dijeron que los excitadores son difíciles de conseguir.


No te rompas la cabeza buscando. Como te sugiere JMorales, poné un reemplazo actual que te va a evitar  los dolores de cabeza y de bolsillo.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 3, 2009)

Hola muchachos! Tengo este manual de servicio no se por que! 
En el se ven los trs de los 3 modelos R30, R50 y R70. 
unas maquinitas infernales.

Pregunto como puedo subirlo al foro si pesa mas de 1 MB?

Por ahora y esperando respuesta te paso algunos datos:
El r50: 45 + 45 watts rms por canal en 8 ohms.
Alimentacion simetrica de + / - 45 voltss.
Transistores (nomenclatura en pcb y tipo).
TR11 - 12 2SA798 (DIFERENCIAL DE ENTRADA)
TR13 - 14 2SC1845
TR15 - 16 2SD358 (DRIVER)
TR17 - 18 2SB528 (DRIVER)
TR19 - 20 2SC2577 (POTENCIA)
TR21 - 22 2SA1102(POTENCIA)
TR23 - 24 2SC1845 (QBIAS)
Caida de tension entre los emisores de los tr de potencia (en los r de 0,33) de 1,5 mv

espero haber ayudado. Si encuentro como subir el pdf de 2 Mb lo subo esta muy completo.

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 3, 2009)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Si encuentro como subir el pdf de 2 Mb lo subo esta muy completo.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan jose



Subelo a Mediafire, despues pones el link de descarga aquí, es muy buen servidor de archivos.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 3, 2009)

Ahora si. gracias a Cacho y a Taca... por las ideas. es que a esta hora ya no pienso.




ver si anda.

saludos y hasta mañana.


----------



## orodigital (Nov 4, 2009)

Buen aporte Juan Jose, yo no sabia como subirlo soy nuevo en esto y pense que habia que subirlo a una base de datos ya que no se si el foro la tiene, solo puse la direccion de donde lo baje, Ahora para la proxima se.


----------



## damian2009 (Dic 2, 2009)

> No te rompas la cabeza buscando. Como te sugiere JMorales, poné un reemplazo actual que te va a evitar los dolores de cabeza y de bolsillo.
> 
> Saludos


Hola. Yo tambien tengo las etapas de salida quemadas de sintoamplificador Sansui R50 que lo mande a arreglar a un conocido. Sin embargo, me aconsejo que me compre un nuevo porque no tiene reemplazo los tr de salida. Yo quiero creer que es esto cierto ya que estuve buscando y encontre muchas falsificaciones. La firma que se dedido a fabricar estos transistores es SanKen y el modelo para el R50 fue el npn 2SC2577 y pnp 2SA1102. Ahora bien, seria bueno si alguien tuvo la suerte de poder reemplazar los transistores con otros de tipo TIP o algo que les haya sido facil conseguir ya que por lo que estuve viendo se hace dificil revivir esta maravilla de los 80.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2009)

Hola Damián.

Reemplazalos por los TIP35C y TIP36C y todo debería ir fenómeno. Casi me atrevo a decir que podés usar el par TIP2955 y 3055, pero no sé qué tensión haya en la alimentación de tu ampli, así que mejor no digo nada.

Saludos


----------



## danjor (Jun 24, 2019)

Hola a todos :
necesitaria saber donde intervenir para sacar señal del preamp. y donde para entrar directamente al amplificador. Mi idea es colocar un crossover activo y separar para hacer un sistema 2.1 con otro amplificador.


----------



## ramirorj (Ago 31, 2019)

nunca es tarde para una respuesta correcta, mas en un equipo vintage que nunca pasara de moda. Los reemplazos son los A1941 como el PNP y el C5198 como el NPN


----------



## perici757 (May 1, 2020)

hola... ramororj y que cual te parece ponerle de draiver y el de bias? gracias


----------

